# Maxspect Razor 8000K LED Fixture: Where?



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

Howdy Folks,

I am contemplating buying/locating a Maxspect Razor-the 8000K fixture. This fixture is new and I can't locate one. Does anyone have an idea (preferably stateside) where I can find one?

Thanks Much,

Greg


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

fragtasticreef.com


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't see any of the 8000k units there.

The 10000 and 16000k units can be found all over.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Coralvue said they are getting them in early January. 

AFAIK Coralvue is the NA distributor for Maxspect.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

Send maxspect.com and email
And theyll tell you personally where they distrubuted there 8000k lights. Thats how i found
My setup in canada...

Lookimg at what green said...
Intresting because i had mine since december 11ish? (From
Canada though)


----------



## Adam T (Dec 27, 2012)

I spoke to Chris at coralvue about this fixture. It will be available in the 4th week of January 2013 in the US. So like february in all likelihood.

I spoke to Jeremy at premium aquatics about this light as well and he told me that it throws a fairly narrow beam when mounted on the tank. It was designed to provide high lighting for reef applications and it seems like the 8,000k was an afterthought. Had they designed this light specifically for planted tanks I believe they would have used wider lenses. Spectrum looks great though and should be a nice addition to planted tank lighting options.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

Adam T said:


> I spoke to Chris at coralvue about this fixture. It will be available in the 4th week of January 2013 in the US. So like february in all likelihood.
> 
> I spoke to Jeremy at premium aquatics about this light as well and he told me that it throws a fairly narrow beam when mounted on the tank. It was designed to provide high lighting for reef applications and it seems like the 8,000k was an afterthought. Had they designed this light specifically for planted tanks I believe they would have used wider lenses. Spectrum looks great though and should be a nice addition to planted tank lighting options.


It comes with a ceiling hook up assembly kit. Your saying its better to hook it up to the ceiling and increase the hight? Im sure regardleas it wont matter much considering the power these things got


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't believe they are out yet, but you can write these guys and have them tell you.

https://www.fragtasticreef.com/contactus.sc

Good luck.:icon_smil


----------



## Adam T (Dec 27, 2012)

SpecialEffect said:


> It comes with a ceiling hook up assembly kit. Your saying its better to hook it up to the ceiling and increase the hight? Im sure regardleas it wont matter much considering the power these things got


correct. When I spoke to Jeremy about this, the conversation had been prefaced on the fact that I have to mount my light on the tank which is what led to the comment about the tight beam. Hanging this fixture will certainly provide more coverage, and the cree emmitters put out plenty of light. Even at 18" above the tank Im sure its got more than enough output. I doubt that anyone using this light for a planted application will need to run them at 100%.


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

Adam T said:


> I spoke to Chris at coralvue about this fixture. It will be available in the 4th week of January 2013 in the US. So like february in all likelihood.
> 
> I spoke to Jeremy at premium aquatics about this light as well and he told me that it throws a fairly narrow beam when mounted on the tank. It was designed to provide high lighting for reef applications and it seems like the 8,000k was an afterthought. Had they designed this light specifically for planted tanks I believe they would have used wider lenses. Spectrum looks great though and should be a nice addition to planted tank lighting options.


This is the light fixture that I will likely get for my 90-H. If the tech aspects are indeed an after thought with regards to planted tanks it may prove to be an interesting twist of irony. I have read many posts where reefers are actually going back to MH light systems from LED systems. Maybe current LED technology is better suited to planted tanks?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

cobra said:


> This is the light fixture that I will likely get for my 90-H. If the tech aspects are indeed an after thought with regards to planted tanks it may prove to be an interesting twist of irony. I have read many posts where reefers are actually going back to MH light systems from LED systems. Maybe current LED technology is better suited to planted tanks?


Hi, do you have a journal for your 90-H?


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

cobra said:


> This is the light fixture that I will likely get for my 90-H. If the tech aspects are indeed an after thought with regards to planted tanks it may prove to be an interesting twist of irony. I have read many posts where reefers are actually going back to MH light systems from LED systems. Maybe current LED technology is better suited to planted tanks?


Im plannig to have my light fixture hung from ceiling (getting there soon  so lazy, hopefully by the weekend.)

For led technology... I dont really know but im loving this kit lol. Weekly
Trimming and my colors pop. Ill be making a journal soon enough to show growth etc .

Oh, and my lighting schedual is as follows,

1). 7:30am - 2pm ~ 0 - 2%
2). 2pm - 3:30pm ~ 2 -50%
3). 3:30pm - 6pm ~ 50 - 100%
4). 6pm - 10pm ~ 100% - 100%
5). 10pm - 11pm ~ 100% - 1%
6). 11pm - 730am ~ 1% - 0

I actually do have it at 100% for 4 hours


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

Green_Flash said:


> Hi, do you have a journal for your 90-H?


Good Morning Green_Flash,

I haven't really considered a chronological journal. Maybe I will post a bit about the progress of things. Right now I am putting the finishing touches on a DIY ADA style stand. I can definitely provide some lessons learned there.

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

SpecialEffect said:


> Im plannig to have my light fixture hung from ceiling (getting there soon  so lazy, hopefully by the weekend.)
> 
> For led technology... I dont really know but im loving this kit lol. Weekly
> Trimming and my colors pop. Ill be making a journal soon enough to show growth etc .
> ...


Pictures?!


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

DECEMBER 11 2012









DECEMBER 21 2012










JANUARY 5 - co2 malfunction lol... Algae exploaded


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

cobra said:


> Good Morning Green_Flash,
> 
> I haven't really considered a chronological journal. Maybe I will post a bit about the progress of things. Right now I am putting the finishing touches on a DIY ADA style stand. I can definitely provide some lessons learned there.
> 
> ...


That would be great, as the 90-H is not very common.


----------

